# Suggestions.....Pic attatched



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

My apologies if there has been a thread regarding this matter made before....Honestly I did not check....*My question is regarding slate and screws....in the tempt to hold down driftwood*]....I have this piece which has been soaking for awhile now and doesn't look like it wants to go down just yet...[/B]Patience is a virture which I don't have at the moment...lol....Anyone out there that has used this method please share with me what worked and didn't...I have slate but don't know if it would be safe...I will shortly add a pic of it....For srews what type would i use as I don't want rust in the tank either.... Thanks in advance to all....
*SLATE I INTEND TO USE:*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Most slates will be safe. For screws brass or stainless would both work.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I think S Steel is the best
Brass is made from Copper and tin and other metals.

Copper is not good with some species.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Uploading pics to Photobucket is takin some time.....pic comin shortly...i looked at the slate and am a bit concerned bc the rusty color of the slate kinda rubs off....I wonder if I boil it long enuff if that would make it safer....pic comin very shortly....I will definately go the SS screw route now to find the perfect piece of slate...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

The slate in noway is rusted that is just the coloring of al 30 or pieces I have left over from making a garden parameter....so I figured it maybe useable but thought I would inquire first...Whatcha all think.....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Totally different subject....I picked up some plants without looking at them and once I started planting a few of them noticed this algae...which I believe is BBA....what can I do to get rid of it???

Fishneedit Fixuture T5HO two strip one 6700K and one pink.....I have on hand metricide, excel and comprensive flourish..use eco-complete substrate no CO2 other than the above mentioned....But keep in mind this is NOT something I created....it came on the plants from someone else...I just wanna get rid of it before it decides to spread onto other plants and such....


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

snip the leaves - that stuff is nasty


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Cut off all the infected areas of the plants you can find - remove whole plant(s) if you have to.
When you do a wc, try spraying/dosing full strength Excel at close range directly unto affected areas with a plastic syringe or test kit pipette. Keep any fish away from the spray, and don't overdo the dosage of excel per size of your tank. Do it in stages, daily, every second day, whatever is convenient with your wc's. Otherwise, keep up regular dosing with Excel into the water column with filter off, as per directions - daily for a while, in between your direct syringe spraying days.
The BBA will begin dying off within 24 hours, and eventually turn whitish-grey. Remove it as it dies.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeike said:


> Brass is made from Copper and tin and other metals.


You'd have to break and ionic bond to get the copper out of brass. Stainless steel is also made from various metals, including iron and nickel.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, didn't see you had posted up the slate. That stuff is fine. Just scrub the loose stuff off with a brush. The rusty colour in the rock itself is from oxidation of iron in the sediments and/or the alteration during metamorphosis. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the responses....apreciated mucho grande.....


----------

